# training with pigeons



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone train with homing pigeons? I'm trying to do some research but it looks like some websites sell the birds at $25+. Is it really worth spending over $200 on birds and I don't know how much on a coop and all that? I want my dog trained well for hunting but I feel like I've already spent SOOOO MUCH. If anyone does/did this and could provide incite on how to do it, if it's worth doing, and where to get the supplies to do it, that would be appreciated.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

olo - look 4 a sportsmans club in your area with a gundog division - then check out if they have birds and launchers - depending on where you are - this may be the cheapest and easiest way to go - also contact local pointer clubs and ask for help - look into a protrainer familiar with V's - the great ones are always willing to help out


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can normally find cheaper birds and use them as prisoners. Their offspring can be used for training and they will return to the coop.
I think gundogs online sales a nice blue prints for coops.
I like using pigeons when I want a dog to stop chasing the bird after the flush. Quail will fly and then land, and the dog will relocate them. Pigeons fly back to the coop, so they learn chasing produces nothing.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a loft full of pigeons. Too many, really, but we also race them. The birds have pedigrees just like dogs, its a bit crazy. 
But when I first started out, I bought them for a few bucks a bird. Put them in the loft, and give them some space to pair up and breed, and pretty soon, you will have more birds then you know what to do with. 

The start up cost can be a bit much, but I tell you what, a good homing pigeon can be worth his weight in gold. Reusing birds over and over will pay for itself, instead of paying five bucks a pop for a pigeon.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

How Would I Locate A Club? Are There Bird Rental Options? I Saw I Could Make A Pretty Nice Coop For About $500. Is That Decent? This Is What I Was Looking At.

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

olo - finding clubs - look @ AKC field & Hunt tests events - find 1's in your area - search pointer clubs - AFTA events in your area - call the the owner of where they will be held - look under sportsmans clubs - look up game bird breeders - all of these will give you leads - good hunting


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

R said:


> olo - finding clubs - look @ AKC field & Hunt tests events - find 1's in your area - search pointer clubs - AFTA events in your area - call the the owner of where they will be held - look under sportsmans clubs - look up game bird breeders - all of these will give you leads - good hunting


That's A World Of Help Thanks.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

olofsonb said:


> How Would I Locate A Club? Are There Bird Rental Options? I Saw I Could Make A Pretty Nice Coop For About $500. Is That Decent? This Is What I Was Looking At.
> 
> http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


The price sounds right. I recently built a quail pen and was able to save some money dumpster diving at construction sites. You'd be amazed at what gets thrown out. Neighbors gave me some strange looks though.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you think it would be able reasonable to build a 2 in 1 coop? I don't need to walk in. I was thinking of turning the bottom 2-3 feet into a quail pin as well...ideas?


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

We have the redrose loft that you posted a link to and I love it. Although we made it bigger. It might be overkill though. It is immensely easier to train the pigeons out of though, I promise you that. But we made a loft from some other plans on that cost a couple hundred bucks. The redrose loft, was more expensive then 500 bucks though. 

The thing with keeping quail, is dependent on how long you are going to keep them. The can be tough critters to raise as they are often an animal looking for a place to die. Also, flight conditioning them is a must, or you will have a lot of difficulty with the dog training aspect. 

But, with that being said, you could take the redrose loft, put a door in the middle and make a section for quail and a section for pigeons. I did that, with our loft, and we have a section for breeders/old birds and a section for young birds. 
I just don't like to mix different types of birds. I've seen what pigeons can do to each other. (fighting wise) 
Plus, some birds might be more susceptible so sickness and such that the other isn't.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Definitely reasonable. Quail spend most of their time on the ground. You could raise the floor of the pigeon loft, screen in underneath with 1/2" hardware cloth, and make a little coop for the quail on one side. This would be ideal if you want to house already flight conditioned birds with quick turn around. Otherwise, like V-john said you'll need more space for them. 

check out the quail section of the backyard chicken forum. Lots of ideas on pens there. http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/48/quail


----------

